# Canon Australia Laying off 10% of Workforce



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 22, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16540"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16540">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From Photo Counter Australia</strong>

Canon Australia will sack almost 10 percent of its Australian staff following a dramatic downturn in profit (before income tax) in its 2013 financial year from $38.6 million (2012) to just $4.1 million.</p>
<p>Canon will outsource some of the roles covered by approximately 100 staff in ‘administration and back-office support jobs’ to business process management firms Genpact and Convergys, and is reported as saying the restructure will ‘streamline its office operations to increase efficiencies and better serve its customers’.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.photocounter.com.au/2014/canon-loses-revenue-in-13-staff-in-14/" target="_blank">Read the full story</a></strong></p>
<p><em>thanks Keith</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Synkka (May 22, 2014)

That really sucks, it's a tough market for jobs at the moment, I hope people find new work.

Regarding Canon Australia looks like all of that comes from "other income" and again it's not the best market at the moment in Australia so hopefully when things recover they will do well again.


----------



## HOLY_CAT_MASTER (May 22, 2014)

I know that the revenue itself didn't drop so much but if they stopped shafting us on the price then people would buy more, instead of buying from the Hong Kong gray market. Maybe then you would see growth (at least in the revenue) instead?


----------



## Plainsman (May 22, 2014)

This is probably all to do with the strong AUS$ or is it?

You would think that a strong local currency would result in increased Canon sales needing at least the same number of Canon support staff.


----------



## HOLY_CAT_MASTER (May 22, 2014)

Plainsman said:


> This is probably all to do with the strong AUS$ or is it?
> 
> You would think that a strong local currency would result in increased Canon sales needing at least the same number of Canon support staff.



Last year this time, it was kicking ass but right now its not doing so well especially against NZD/GBP/USD. In fact if you had GBP then its far cheaper to buy photography stuff (and others) in Australia right now. But the prices in Aus have not changed much regardless of the currency strength/weakness.


----------



## dlee13 (May 26, 2014)

HOLY_CAT_MASTER said:


> I know that the revenue itself didn't drop so much but if they stopped shafting us on the price then people would buy more, instead of buying from the Hong Kong gray market. Maybe then you would see growth (at least in the revenue) instead?



Isn't it more to do with government taxes than Canon Aus actual pricing? I actually buy my stuff from Amazon quite often, after conversion it's still much cheaper and gets here quicker than shipping from Syd or Hong Kong!


----------



## Synkka (May 26, 2014)

Pricing is canon Australia's issue as it's more than our 10% gst. However Canon Australia only lost around 200k from the sale of goods meaning a drop of around 3.5% the big losses were in other areas, big increases in finance costs and a lack of income from other areas is around 33million of the losses.


----------

